# Best night time spinnerbait?



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the best night time spinnerbait to use when it comes to slow rolling along the bottom? I'm usually a worm guy but I'm going to give a spinnerbait a try and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 20, 2011)

1oz  Buzzerbaits "Big and Bad" black with a #8 colorado blade! They should be available next week.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 20, 2011)

if it were, ME, and, i was fishing pretty much open water, i'd go with something 3/4 oz and up....short arm....single # 5 or #6  colorado blade...for the application you're describing...

for some reason, it's a popular belief that a nighttime bait needs to be all sorts of noisy, or put off MASSIVE amounts of vibration....we used to fish Allatoona at night with a little 6" plastic worm...and, the night would be so dark you literally couldn't see your hand in front of your face.....no rattle or bead.....and we'd catch the snot out of them...

fish are a lot more adept at feeding in the dark than we give them credit for..


----------



## gahunter12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on how deep you are fishing. Atleast 3/4oz. I fish alot of spinner baits on Lanier at night. I will use a Georgia blade or swormin hornet 3/4oz with a #8 black  Colorado blade when the fish are positioned in the 10-12ft range then move up to a 1oz with a #8 black Colorado blade when the big spots move out to 15-25ft. I started using Ledge busters night blade about 10yrs ago for my 1oz and heavier spinner baits. They are huge baits with #8 colorados but they work great. The only down side is they don't last long. They have a soft wire that those big spots on lanier will destroy.


----------



## jhall1976 (Jun 20, 2011)

3/4 - 1 3/8 oz depending on depth ... hammered colorado blade at least a #5 I would probably go bigger (#8 black blade) .... Black... rattles are optional but i like them and a trailer hook IMO is a must heck maybe even a trailer hook on a trailer hook.... of course Fishlipps is the man that talked me into using spinners in the first place a while back and now I am custom making my own... so if he says noise ain't important then maybe it ain't... but I have to disagree with the vibration.. I think it is important and although slow rolling isn't gonna put off massive amounts of vibration anyway... I would even considering ripping it and letting it fluff and fall from time to time... let us know what works for ya.. I am just getting into night time fishing myself... so with my minimal knowledge and ability I deliver to you on a shiny silver platter... my two cents... tight lines


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jun 20, 2011)

black swimjig with a black swim senko = money!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jun 20, 2011)

I appreciate it fellas I'm going to take a look at all these options and snatch up a few. I threw a 3/4 oz the other night with a little success before it got snagged on some rocks and I lost it. What size/type line do y'all use?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jun 20, 2011)

jhall1976 said:


> 3/4 - 1 3/8 oz depending on depth ... hammered colorado blade at least a #5 I would probably go bigger (#8 black blade) .... Black... rattles are optional but i like them and a trailer hook IMO is a must heck maybe even a trailer hook on a trailer hook.... of course Fishlipps is the man that talked me into using spinners in the first place a while back and now I am custom making my own... so if he says noise ain't important then maybe it ain't... but I have to disagree with the vibration.. I think it is important and although slow rolling isn't gonna put off massive amounts of vibration anyway... I would even considering ripping it and letting it fluff and fall from time to time... let us know what works for ya.. I am just getting into night time fishing myself... so with my minimal knowledge and ability I deliver to you on a shiny silver platter... my two cents... tight lines



I don't fish alot at night but I'd like to learn. The last few times the bass have gotten the upper hand on me so I'm trying to figure some new techniques to throw at them. Thanks for your 2 cents


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 21, 2011)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> I appreciate it fellas I'm going to take a look at all these options and snatch up a few. I threw a 3/4 oz the other night with a little success before it got snagged on some rocks and I lost it. What size/type line do y'all use?



some people like braid....some like mono....or coplymer....but, whichever you use, i'd use 20 lb MINIMUM.....

personally, i use 25 lb PLine Floroclear......


----------



## gahunter12 (Jun 21, 2011)

I LOVE night fishing. I could fish every night if my job would allow. Now that I live about 30min from the lake and got a family I don't get out there as much. I still try to hit the lake once or twice during the week and Friday, sat nights. You have nearly no boat traffic, cooler temps, and less fishermen. Oh yea did I tell you I LOVE it!


----------



## calvin jackson (Jun 21, 2011)

The strike king Midnight Special works just fine.


----------



## jhall1976 (Jun 21, 2011)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> I appreciate it fellas I'm going to take a look at all these options and snatch up a few. I threw a 3/4 oz the other night with a little success before it got snagged on some rocks and I lost it. What size/type line do y'all use?



If I am going deep I like the suffix deep cranking mono... yeah I said mono but take a look at it before you judge me... If I know the water is riddled with structure then I go with ultracast spiderwire but that is a rare occasion for me....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 21, 2011)

3/8 oz with #4 or #5 colorado blade and short to medium arm or a tandem #5 and #3 blade. Top off with uncle josh pork rind or zoom frog. Fish on 12# to 14# flourescant mono and use a black light. Slow roll.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> 3/8 oz with #4 or #5 colorado blade and short to medium arm or a tandem #5 and #3 blade. Top off with uncle josh pork rind or zoom frog. Fish on 12# to 14# flourescant mono and use a black light. Slow roll.



What exactly is the purpose of the black light? Is it so you can see your li n  mne at night? I've never really understood that concept.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the Georgia Blade 3/4 oz the best. I change the blade to a #8 and take pliers to it to cup it more for more vibration. I use a 6" junebug lizard(pinch the head and top legs off) as a trailer. If they don't want all of that vibration, I then step down to a #5 or #6 blade. I have several in the tacklebox and just use which one they seem to like better that night. I also usually cut the arm down some, they come in package with a little too long of an arm, missed too many fish on the long arm.

I fish it on a Skeet 7' Spinnerbait rod with Lews reel. 20lb P-line cxx fluorescent line. And to answer your question GeorgiaDawg, yes the black light is to see your line at night. It also helps light up the bank some too if it's bright enough. I have led lights built into the rub rail on my boat and it will light the bank up from 50 ft away!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are some that I make and throw for night time thumpin.  Color doesn't matter as long as it's black and something

I throw on PowerPro braid with a 20lb mono leader.


----------

